# snaring help



## reva20 (Jul 24, 2008)

I'll i can seem so snare is a jackrabbit. i am settinge in low spots in fences mostly, but i'll be danged if rabbits don't keep wrecking my snares. is this always going to happen. any advice at all. i wan't the wiley coyote!


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

My guess is that you are setting too low; try setting about 10-12 inches off the ground.


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

Thats what i would have to say, or you can do your best to stay away from rabbit trails or crossings,if you havent already done that. :beer:


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

> i am settinge in low spots in fences mostly


If it is a trail going under a fence you probably can't set your snare any higher. Basically coyotes may be using these crossings to but you are more likely to have a rabbit cross before a coyote does.

You could try a larger loop that would allow a rabbit through, but some coyotes may get caught around the body, and rabbits may still knock the snare down.
Another option would be to either follow the trail to a better set area away from the fence where you can set the snare higher off the ground so rabbits will go under it like mentioned before.
Or you could abandon these areas and look for some brush or cattails to set up a draw station. You can get a permit to pick up road killed deer. Take the deer into some thick brush a couple weeks before you set snares. Coyotes will make trails comming into these areas to feed on the carcass. Set snares in the trails. The thicker the brush the better because the less options the coyote has comming into the bait the greater your chances are of connecting. It is best to set your snare further away from the bait, 40-50 yards on average if possible. This will increase the number of catches per check by spooking less coyotes close to the bait due to either seeing another get caught or having carcasses there. They are also less cautious further away from the bait. 
Hopefully some of these ideas help.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

HuntinND couldn't have said it any better. When snaring for coyotes Jackrabbits are always going to end up in your snares. You can do things like huntinND mentioned that will help but Jack rabbits will end up in your snares to some degree no matter what. I know of a dang good coyote snare man that catches 500 to 700 Jack rabbits a year so dont feel bad, it's just part of the game.


----------



## reva20 (Jul 24, 2008)

thanks for all the help. these are great ideas that i cannot wait to try. although i will haha. one more question though.... how large of a diameter loop should i hang?


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

> how large of a diameter loop should i hang?


Generally about a ten inch loop ten inches off the ground works well for me. Regulations state that you can't have a loop larger then twelve inches and no more then twelve inches off the ground. I suggest reading through the snaring section in the fur bearer guide to make sure everything you are using is legal. If you are in a good area I guarantee you will catch some coyotes using draw stations with the proper set up. Have you had any luck catching them in the past?


----------



## reva20 (Jul 24, 2008)

nope 30 rabits and one **** thats about it. but i wasn't ten inches off the ground! ahaha ok i will definately try that. But the book didn't say much when i looked at it last year. but i'll check into that. mostly it was just worried about deer stops.


----------

